# Turtle Bleeding from Mouth



## crimson_lotus (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys,



I received a Mississippi Map Turtle on Monday afternoon and I think something is seriously wrong with him.

He won't eat, he's bleeding from his mouth, and when I wipe it off, more just comes out.

Checked his plastron, not pink or anything. He has some white goo stuck to him that looks like shedding but its rather excessive, and he has this weird spot on the top of his head.

Yesterday he pooped out some dark red goo, today he pooped out a gooey greenish string which makes me think parasites.

He is in a 40 gallon tank right now, water temp 75ish, MVB on basking spot, which is about 85 to 90 degrees. He seems to be a fully grown male as I can guess from the large tail and the long nails.

I got him from a pet store, he was free and housed with an african side neck, which was attacking him.

I know this is a tortoise forum, but I figure maybe someone can help me out. I have called a vet and they can't see me tonight...but even if I went, would the stress be worth it? He seems to cough up more blood when I pick him up and he gets nervous.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Oct 29, 2015)

Beware, there are poop pictures


----------



## wellington (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, poor thing. I think I would take him in. If the other one he was with in the pet store was beating on this guy, he might have some internal damage. It could also be from an over load of parasites or an injury in the mouth.
Good luck.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you, I was thinking along the same lines. I thought maybe pneumonia as well since he's floating rather lopsided and needs to stick one or two limbs out to stay balanced.

I just hope my tortoise can't catch it, I'm trying to stay clean between the two of them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm afraid I don't have any words of wisdom for you, just wanted to say that small bodies like this one don't have all that much blood, so any blood loss is critical. Hopefully the vet will be able to help.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Oct 29, 2015)

Poor guy  I will be taking him to the vets tomorrow and hopefully something can be done. Thanks for responding, I appreciate it


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 29, 2015)

I hope the vet has good news. Please keep us informed. I'm hoping for a happy outcome. Poor little guy!


----------



## Pearly (Oct 29, 2015)

Fresh blood from mouth could be from injury in head/upper neck region but blood in poo tells me that there's something really bad going on systemically. Definitely vet visit. Thank you for taking this poor guy and please keep us posted


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 30, 2015)

Just wanted to wish you and the poor little turtle the very, very best.
Bless.
Hope the vet visit has a positive outcome.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Oct 31, 2015)

I have no medical insight, but really hope the turtle is OK. Best of luck and thanks for helping out. Shame on the pet store for letting the other one beat him up and possibly make him sick.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys, just an update.

I went to the vet last night and we did an xray and TRIED to do a fecal, but the turtle hasn't eaten so there's no poop. The vet told me he was incredibly skinny so he was force fed and de-wormed as a precaution.

The little guy has a lot of gunk in the top of his left lung, which was explained to me as some dirty water he aspirated and resulted in a fungal or bacterial infection in the lung, We were given antibiotics to inject every 3 days for a month. He also had a dried puss-filled wound on the top of his head that was taken off and cleaned, so I have some ointment to put on his head for now.

Glad he was de-wormed because this huge worm-like thing was pooped out when I came home today. That is a frickin huge worm and the picture doesn't even show the whole thing. There were large segments of that thing floating around in the tank, plus this. (Pictures aren't uploading at the moment, will try later)

Nothing specific about the mouth bleeding, as he wasn't able to find the source of bleeding (could be lungs or stomach) but we're hoping with this medication we'll fix whatever is causing it.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Oct 31, 2015)

there we go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 31, 2015)

crimson_lotus said:


> View attachment 154250
> there we go



That is a horrible looking thing!!!


----------



## leigti (Oct 31, 2015)

That is disgusting! The poor turtle. I bet the other one is sick also.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 31, 2015)

I appreciate that you took him to the Vet. A lot would just have let him die. You did the right thing. Please keep us posted


----------



## Michelle85 (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Poor little guy I hope everything works out!


----------



## Pearly (Nov 1, 2015)

God bless you with many good things for taking that poor baby to the vet. If all the physical insults (infections, parasites) were to much for him to recover at least he can spend his days now in comfort. I hate to ask what your vet bill was


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 1, 2015)

The vet told me it's about 50/50 for his chance of survival, I'm hoping for the best. I've been too afraid to name him because I don't know how it's going to turn out.

And yes it's really sad but the turtle bully is probably not doing very well, either 

The vet bill...ridiculous. But at least he has a chance.


----------



## Pearly (Nov 1, 2015)

To me the expense of vet care are the worst. Every time I bring one of the cats in for well or sick visit my bill is at least close to 200$. Our baby RF's need well check as well. I'd have more pets but vet care makes it really cost prohibitive for me. Hats off the you for willing and being able to do that for this poor guy


----------



## MPRC (Nov 1, 2015)

crimson_lotus said:


> I've been too afraid to name him because I don't know how it's going to turn out.



I waited 4 years to name a poorly little leopard gecko that I had. She lasted 16 years in my care and came to me as an adult. Go figure.


----------



## Pearly (Nov 3, 2015)

Good morning, how's your turtle doing? Hope, he's better and no more bleeding?...


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 3, 2015)

He's doing better, I think he may survive!

He ate for the first time last night (blood worms, better than nothing) and his poop is not bloody anymore. He is still bleeding from the mouth when he gets nervous, so I'm basically just leaving him alone in an empty room where no one can bother him...except feeding time. He doesn't like being handled, and he certainly does not like the shots I need to give him. Very uncooperative!

I'm thinking about naming him Tama since he's improved so much in the past few days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pearly (Nov 3, 2015)

I love the name! He probably associated Es you with painful and unpleasant stuff he's been going through, not realizing that you are saving his life. I think that once the shots are done and you get him to normal daily routine he'll start looking forward to seeing you


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 3, 2015)

I hope so! My Redfoot Charlotte was the same way. Now every time I go by, she comes right out! ...Probably because I am the food god.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 5, 2015)

Things are looking good, I brought home some nightcrawlers last night and he ate a whole bunch of them! I feed him in a separate bin to keep the tank clean.

I found another worm in his tank...not sure if its another parasite he had in him? I thumbnailed it if anyone can ID it...

His head is doing better too, I'm still putting ointment on the old wound and I found a little sore on his back right leg. Pictures also attached. Put some neosporin on it just in case.

No more blood, but I did notice he had a cut that had some blood remnants on his lower beak...and his pee is kind of green with little green, not living squigglies


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2015)

He looks quite perky and healthy now, a pretty little thing.
Unlike the worm, which does seem to be another parasite, looks different to me, some sort of nematode I would guess.
Well done, you!! I think he'll be okay!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 6, 2015)

It looks like a Round Worm. I encountered them in a batch of Redfoot that I acquired a year or two ago.
The fact that whole, dead worms are being expelled is a good sign.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 6, 2015)

The worm was actually alive...it's been a week since his vet visit. Think I'll need to give this guy a second dosage of de-wormer? I know the vet told me it should be administered after 10 days of the first dose...but he never gave me the de-wormer to take home. He wasn't even positive that this turtle had parasites since he could not provide a fecal.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 6, 2015)

crimson_lotus said:


> The worm was actually alive...it's been a week since his vet visit. Think I'll need to give this guy a second dosage of de-wormer? I know the vet told me it should be administered after 10 days of the first dose...but he never gave me the de-wormer to take home. He wasn't even positive that this turtle had parasites since he could not provide a fecal.


Especially considering the worm not being dead, I would definitely go back to the vet in a couple of days time for the second dose. 
Take the worms along in a little bottle if you haven't disposed of them, or at least show him the pictures.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Nov 6, 2015)

Great news & great job! you saved that turtles life, I hope you take pride in that.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks! He's a neat little guy, I just wish he liked the super nutritious Mazuri I keep dumping on him during feeding time.

I called the vet and they told me to hold off on a second dose as the dewormer administered is effective for about a week.

He seems to be shedding like crazy and I'm wondering if it's a skin fungus or bacteria of some sort. Any recommendations on how I could treat that? Or do you think it will eventually go away on its own?


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 3, 2017)

Found this thread again accidentally, and I hate when there are no updates. 

Tama is still alive and kicking after two years  Thank you all for your help.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Nov 3, 2017)

crimson_lotus said:


> Found this thread again accidentally, and I hate when there are no updates.
> 
> Tama is still alive and kicking after two years  Thank you all for your help.



Great to hear! I always love a good comeback story


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 4, 2017)

crimson_lotus said:


> Found this thread again accidentally, and I hate when there are no updates.
> 
> Tama is still alive and kicking after two years  Thank you all for your help.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And a jolly happy birthday to you.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Nov 5, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And a jolly happy birthday to you.



Thank you!


----------

